# Video tips by Luis Preto



## mambawaba (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, Luis Preto has been doing some video tips for sword fencing.
His system is based on jogo do pau traditional staff fencing art that applies easily to sword fencing basics.
I think this is very interesting to anyone studying sword or staff fencing specially of european origins.


Striking Speed	




This shows how full rotational strikes should be performed from a forward poiting guard. in a effortless and fast way.


Training conditions & combat skill




How speed affects the difficulty of doing different parries.


Striking distance




On correct distance and how one should practice striking to get used to distance.


Defensive footwork




Why one should step back with the front leg.


Managing striking speed in training




practicing at a controlled speed and maximum speed and on using protective gear.


Combat against several opponents: First principle




My favorite, this shows basic principle of fighting against several opponenst when surrounded by both sides. This is probably the oldest stick fencing practice of jogo do pau and is described in historical fencing manuals from the 16th and 17th centuries.

hope you like it!


----------

